# Best antivirus program?



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

I currently have Norton but, the subscription is about to run out. Is there a better option out there?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

look into grisoft's AVG 'causes absolutely no problems and gets good reviews. I've used their versions for years.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

gunattic said:


> look into grisoft's AVG 'causes absolutely no problems and gets good reviews. I've used their versions for years.


Which version should I go with?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I used kaspersky. Its a little spendy but well worth it.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Jeff Zierden said:


> Which version should I go with?


Here's a link to their free software and other versions.. I use the free and their latest version

http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-v ... ee-edition


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

AVG is the way to go, norton sucks and slows down you computer to much.

stephen


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

AVG all the way... been using it for years too.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is another vote for AVG. I have had nothing but problems with Norton and McAfee.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

AVG has worked well for me, I just use the free version from them, no problems that I know of.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

AVG. Nothing but problems with McAfee and Norton here.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

1) Kaspersky
2) Nod32
3) AVG


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

laxratnd said:


> norton sucks and slows down you computer to much.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Actually, the newest Norton for 2009 has really cut the fat. If the paid AVG software worked right with firewalls and what not, I'd probably recommend it over Norton. But, for now, the newest 09 Norton, gets my recommendation for newbs. Kaspersky, while best, can be really daunting to the newest of the new.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I ended up going with AVG and it has been great so far! My computer seems to be runnig much faster and the scheduled scan are nice too. Thanks for the tip guys :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I wish this thread would have started a few days sooner! I just put the 09' norton on my computer no more than a few days before I read all the replies here. It has sloooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwed my computer down tremendously! dammit! maybe its just all the websites with pictures of ducks and geese I look at :wink: seriously though, norton sucks


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Triple B said:


> I wish this thread would have started a few days sooner! I just put the 09' norton on my computer no more than a few days before I read all the replies here. It has sloooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwed my computer down tremendously! dammit! maybe its just all the websites with pictures of ducks and geese I look at :wink: seriously though, norton sucks


Thats odd, Norton 2009 is significantly reduced in size over the previous version and have installed it on a few systems with no problem.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Cheap webhosting spam posted by chucknorris deleted.


----------



## willsot_20 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am currently using AVG anti virus 
it is best security program


----------



## Aleeshan20kat (May 11, 2011)

According to me Avast is best antivirus 
it gives best security to pc...


----------



## bishoo.devendra (May 25, 2011)

Norton is best so far 
It gives best security to PC


----------



## Wordsworth2 (May 28, 2011)

I am using AVG antivirus 
it is best antivirusp rogram


----------



## ninjashoes (Dec 15, 2007)

AVG works just fine for me. Whenever I set up a computer for someone I install AVGFree.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Used AVG for a number of years, the computer tech recommended it for our older system. When we added two new laptops he recommended the Norton and then did a bunch of work on our startup settings on the computers. His comment is that Norton gets a bad rap for slowing down computers but it is not the program as much as the non necessary programs that run in the background on most systems. AVG gives very little protection to them and also is the most likely place that worms and bugs will target.
We also run Malwarebytes program on all of our computers. Running this tells me that Norton is working better. We have done side by side comparisons going to sites that normally end up with spam from using them like facebook and Twitter. Daughter basically did the exact same thing on the laptop with the Norton and the desktop with the AVG. We then ran the Malware program on both computers. The desktop with the AVG free software, allowed 23 spam programs to load, the Norton had none, but when I looked in the history file, all of the programs I had to remove from the desk top where blocked by the Norton.

I do not mind running the extra program, but on occasion when searching for parts I have gotten some nasty re-direct viruses that AVG missed. These are a real pain and have caused me to have the tech have to remove them. Cost is more than the annual fee for Norton.


----------



## Romeo_rao45 (Jun 18, 2011)

Norton is best security program 
I am using this from many years and it is best


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Avast or AVG won't slow you down.


----------



## Jaste (Jul 7, 2011)

Avast or Nod32 are the best of all free antiviruses.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

I see It's been quite a while since anyone posted in this thread.
I highly recommend *Microsoft Security Essentials*. It is a free download from Microsoft available to Windows Users.
It seems that some of the "Third Party" AV solution companies are caving in to other companies to make a buck by allowing toolbars and other types of what a security freak like myself might consider "Malware".

jm $0.02 from someone close to a Microsoft MVP for Windows Security 4 years running. :thumb:

CC (malware remover)


----------



## Arnkatla (12 mo ago)

Avast. Even the free version may help.


----------

